# The More You Mow T Shirt



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I've seen Connor on YouTube, as well as the guy who calls himself IMOWLOW on YouTube wear "The More You Mow" t shirt. I've looked, and browsed the web, but I can't find it. Does anyone know where I could get one at?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I've seen Connor on YouTube, as well as the guy who calls himself IMOWLOW on YouTube wear "The More You Mow" t shirt. I've looked, and browsed the web, but I can't find it. Does anyone know where I could get one at?


It was a Lawn Care Nut offering at one time. I'm not sure if it still is available.


----------

